# SKIL 1825 Router



## BNCIELEY (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone read reviews or have hands-on experience with the SKIL 1825 Router? For the $$ it seems you are getting quite a bit for your money?

Thanks,

Bruce N.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to Router Forums!
I don't know about the Skil Co. today, I used to have a few Skil tools, and they just did not have what it takes in my opinion. That has been a few years ago, so that may have changed. Some one here may have one and they will tell you what they like or dislike about them. You also can check what others think at Amazon, if they sell them some one probably has left a reply. Have a great day. and a great day in the shop.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I read this in a review so if you get it, do this fix.

Here is the fix I found on Amazon:

If you remove the router base (either fixed or plunge) and look inside where the motor housing is inserted, you'll find a small hex screw on the back of the Base Clamp Lever. Turning this screw clock-wise increases the pressure applied by the Base Clamp Lever when in the locked position. One full turn was all I needed to ensure the Base Clamp Lever was able to lock the base into the motor housing and COMPLETELY ELIMINATE all of the play in my routing depth. I went from over 1/8th inch slop to zero play.

The refurbished units are going for about 69.00


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Bruce, we are pleased to have you here a member.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome Bruce. I'm sure some others will chime in soon about the Skill.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Bruce and welcome to the forum. As for the 1825, I don't have any experience, but I do own 2 Skil 548's (1/3 hp) routers. There are very low hp, but they are dedicated to specfic jobs. One has a 1/8" roundover and the other a 5/16" roman ogee. They both work very well in the capacity.

My wife got me the new craftsman router table combo for x-mas and I've used it alot in the last 2 weeks. I've used it both w/ the table and without. It's worked very well for everything I've used it for. The prices of the new craftsman routers are comparable to the "big box" stores prices on the Skil. Just my opinion and you know what that's worth.

Do your research and go to the stores and put your hands on the routers and see which one feels right to you.

Ross


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Member Oldnewbie(Neal) owns a Skil 1825. Like so many other routers it will spin the bits for you. With the Craftsman 2 hp combo kit selling for about $109 with both a fixed and plunge base not many have asked about less expensive models. The real cost of routing is the bits, but even a bit of the highest quality will only cut as good as the router lets it. For the best results you want at least an honest 2 hp plunge router.


----------



## mikec628 (Jan 2, 2009)

I got the skil 1825 on sale. I have used it a few times, Im new to woodworking so far what ive done i love it. Im trying to make a table for it now. Only problem is trying to find a plate that will hook up to it. Looks like im going to have to do all the drilling to make one fit it.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

mikec628 said:


> I got the skil 1825 on sale. I have used it a few times, Im new to woodworking so far what ive done i love it. Im trying to make a table for it now. Only problem is trying to find a plate that will hook up to it. Looks like im going to have to do all the drilling to make one fit it.


My wife bought a horse for $750-. The saddle was 1,500, the bit was 150, boots, helmet, jumps, arena, barn and I was near bankrupt. We ended up starting a boarding stable to support the horse.

I have four routers that I paid $35, $12.50 and $1 for the cheap ones (Hitachi M12V, Makita 3601 and Makita 3700) Any bits I've ever bought are more expensive than three of my routers put together. To support the router I bought a table saw, mitre saw, radial alarm saw (the alarm goes off when I cut off something vital) bandsaw, circular saws (plural) and a whole host of other bits, parts, tools, and the list goes on.

It used to be you bought a hand saw and you used it -- you made the hammer and you wittled your own pegs. Ah, the good old days.

Allthunbs


----------

